# Centuries anyone?



## mlctvt (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife and I try to do a century per month and for June we were planning on doing Thread City Century from Chaplin CT this Saturday. Now it's supposed to rain Saturday but Sunday the weather looks much better. There are two other organized centuries on Sunday within 1.5 hours from our home. Tour of the Quabbin and Hat City Cyclefest. Both are between 103 and 105 miles  and over 7000 vert. feet of climbing. Has anyone ever ridden either of these? I'd like to hear about the routes and how well organized these were.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn!  If I wasn't in Bridgeport this weekend at a dental mission, I'd sign up and grab your wheel for what sounds like a scenic, and hilly century!  I was going to ride the Long Trail Century in a few weeks, but a mandatory dental meeting that same day killed those plans of mine   I gotta learn to say "no" so more things and "yes" to more riding!!


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr Jeff- I know what you mean. We were looking at the Long Trail Century too since we could stay at our place at Mount Snow but our nephews graduation party the same day won't allow that.

We'll probably be riding in your area for the Steeplechase Century in August. We usually do it with a small group, join us if you're free.


----------



## granite (Jun 7, 2013)

The Quabbin ride has over 17 climbs of a mile or more, if I remember correctly, and is a challenge.  It's a great ride though, very nice roads, with a lot views.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 8, 2013)

I've done both Quabbin and the Hat City Cyclefest.  Quabbin starts out with about 10 miles of flat or downhill, and then it's rolling for a while, and then around mile 30 or so, you start to climb.  Going through Quabbin Reservoir is gorgeous.  There's a 20-mile stretch on Rt. 202 without a turn which can start playing with your head.  It ends with a two mile climb back to the start.

I remember Hat City Cyclefest front-end loads the ride with the worst hills in the first 20-some miles and then -- well, it's not flat, but it sure gets easier.  I don't remember anything really scenic or special about the Hat City route -- it's not bad, but it's not great.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 9, 2013)

We decided thatwe'd rather not drive 1.5 hours and pay $75-90 for a mediocre century so we stayed home slept late and did a local ride. From Essex CT to Montville the hilliest way possible, then to Colchester then south to Old Lyme over Mount Archer and back to Essex. 73miles and just under 5000 vertical feet. After all the ups and downs over to Montville both of us didn't feel like adding miles just to get the century in. Maybe next weekend or the following. 

Incredible day for cycling today, not too hot and dry too.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2013)

I've only done one (which I've done twice) - it was the V2V (Vernon  to Vernon) sponsored by Vernon Cycle Center. Not sure if they are still around or not. Went from Vernon, VT to Vernon, CT. I did it with my dad twice. It was a lot of fine. 

I am in horrible cycling shape now.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> I've only done one (which I've done twice) - it was the V2V (Vernon  to Vernon) sponsored by Vernon Cycle Center. Not sure if they are still around or not. Went from Vernon, VT to Vernon, CT. I did it with my dad twice. It was a lot of fine.
> 
> I am in horrible cycling shape now.



I never got a chance to do the V2V ride but I heard about it from a friend. He said that they would truck your bike from CT to Vernon then you'd board a bus in the morning, they'd drive you to VT and then you'd ride back to your car in CT. We never did it because you had to have your bike there the day before the ride and it was to much to deal with. It hasn't been run for at least 3 years maybe more.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I never got a chance to do the V2V ride but I heard about it from a friend. He said that they would truck your bike from CT to Vernon then you'd board a bus in the morning, they'd drive you to VT and then you'd ride back to your car in CT. We never did it because you had to have your bike there the day before the ride and it was to much to deal with. It hasn't been run for at least 3 years maybe more.



Exactly, it was a one way bus ride

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 16, 2013)

It looks like the VtoV (vernon to Veron) Century is back for this year, Sept 29th. On our ride today we saw a road side sign about the ride. 

http://v2vride.com/

The link to register on the V2V website is incorrect, it's for last years ride. here's the registration link
https://www.bikereg.com/Net/19428


this is the same weekend that we usually go to NH for the Seacoast Century with 25-30 friends but if we're home we'll do it.


----------

